# LCD Anzeige abgreifen



## Deep Blue (22 März 2007)

Hallo zusammen, für eine Datenbankabfrage brauche ich von einem WP Unitherm Ofen (Bäckerei) seine Backprogrammnummer. Diese wird auf einer Platine über 3 LED Sockel dem Bediener dargestellt. Laut Hersteller habe ich keine Möglichkeit, da heran zu kommen. Um für meine Datenbank die Info zu liefern, welche Sorte sich zu welchem Zeitpunkt im Ofen befand ist es nun notwendig, das gestartete Backprogramm abzugreifen. Hat jemand schon mal etwas in dieser Art realisiert? Mir geht es ja "nur" um diese 3 blöden Zahlen, bekomme ich es nicht hin, muss ich eine komplette Steuerung entwickeln um an diese Info zu kommen. Eine Eingabe der Nummer über einen externen Terminal soll es nicht geben, da hier wieder Fehler gemacht werden können oder Daten verfälscht werden könnten.

Vielen Dank im Vorraus


----------



## lorenz2512 (22 März 2007)

hallo,
den regler kenn ich nicht, aber bei uns haben wir einen unitherm regler für einen härteofen, der hat hinten 2 anschlüße für serielle schnittstelle, auf schraubklemme, damit kann die kiste abgefragt und programmiert werden.


----------



## stefand (23 März 2007)

Was jetzt LCD oder LED's, was willst du abfragen!

Naja, ansonsten würd ich sagen eine kleine "Blackbox" basteln, mit ein paar Logic Bausteinen kannst du die Ja sicher verknüpfen! Um die Daten irgendwie für dich aufzubereiten!


----------



## zotos (23 März 2007)

stefand schrieb:


> Was jetzt LCD oder LED's, was willst du abfragen!
> ...



Hmm also er schreibt doch:



Deep Blue schrieb:


> ...
> Diese wird auf einer Platine über 3 LED Sockel dem Bediener dargestellt. ...



Also ich denke das man das auf jeden fall hin bekommt. Wird aber wohl ein blöde Bastelarbeit.

Wenn es sieben Segmentanzeigen sind und du die möglichkeit hast direkt an den Sockeln abzugreifen könnte man wie von Stefand erwähnt mit ein paar Logicbausteinen 74xxReihe was bauen aber das wird schon ein Klopper. Ich würde da eher zu einem ATmega16 (oder 32) greifen aber dazu musst Du den erstmal programmieren können.

Man könnte auch vor den sieben Segment Treiber abgreifen. Ist das ein Einzellstück oder geht ihr damit in Serie?


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (23 März 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> könnte man wie von Stefand erwähnt mit ein paar Logicbausteinen *74xxReihe *was bauen aber das wird schon ein Klopper.



Kann man die überhaupt noch kaufen ?


----------



## zotos (23 März 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Kann man die überhaupt noch kaufen ?



Ja. z.B. bei Reichelt

PS: Aber der Lösungsvorschlag war in meinen Augen eher ein Witz. Ein µC wäre meine Wahl der Waffen. Wobei das ohne die Schaltung zu kennen schwer ist eine Aussage zu machen und noch schwerer ein Schaltung zu bauen die das dann auswertet.


----------



## o.s.t. (23 März 2007)

guckst du >>HIER<< , damit kriegste es sicher hin OHNE Eingriff in die bestehende Steuerung. Einfach Kamera auf die 7-Segmentanzeige richten, Bildauswertung, protokollieren, fertig

o.s.t.


----------



## zotos (23 März 2007)

o.s.t. schrieb:


> guckst du >>HIER<< , damit kriegste es sicher hin OHNE Eingriff in die bestehende Steuerung. Einfach Kamera auf die 7-Segmentanzeige richten, Bildauswertung, protokollieren, fertig
> 
> o.s.t.




100 Punkte ;o)


----------



## stefand (23 März 2007)

Naja, ich hab mit Logic eh auch mehr auf einen Microcontroller drauf hingespielt! Nen 74xx oder 40xx hatte ich auch schon lange nicht mehr in der hand!

Das mit der Cam wär natürlich auch eine Lösung  Hab auch gerade ein Projekt mit zwei Cams laufen - doch für diese anwendung würd ich das ein wenig als übertrieben bezeichnen!


----------



## Werner54 (23 März 2007)

*Verbratet mehr Eingänge*



zotos schrieb:


> und noch schwerer ein Schaltung zu bauen die das dann auswertet.


Hallo,
Wenn es machbar ist, die jeweils 7 Pins der Ziffernanzeige auf SPS-Eingänge zu kriegen, geht selbst sowas:
Mit einer Schleife 0..9 und dem FC93 SEG CONVERT aus TI-S7 Converting Blocks Bitmuster erzeugen und mit den Anzeigen vergleichen.   Nach 10 Zyklen ist der Wert gelesen. So zeitkritisch ist die Aufgabe ja nicht.


----------



## Oberchefe (23 März 2007)

> So zeitkritisch ist die Aufgabe ja nicht.



Falls es mehrere 7-Segmentanzeigen sind können die gemultiplext sein, dann ist die Auswertung sehr wohl zeitkritisch, es sei denn er bastelt was mit Dioden zur Entkopplung und irgendwelchen C's zur Überbrückung der "Aussetzer".
Ich frage mich nur wer denn die ganze Arbeitszeit bezahlt, wenn die ordentlich verrechnet werden muß sollte eine Kamera trotz allem billiger sein.


----------



## Werner54 (26 März 2007)

*Nichts ist unmöglich*

Hallo,

gemultiplexte Anzeigen wäre natürlich ein Ausschlußkriterium, vielleicht gibts ja ein STROBE oder GATE-Signal. Sonst hilft wohl wirklich nur was ordentliches.


----------



## Deep Blue (29 März 2007)

Also erst einmal recht herzlichen Dank für Eure Antworten. Es sind natürlich LED´s, bei der Überschrift hab ich mich vertippt. Das mit der Kamera ist eine witzige Idee aber ich muss das ganze für 12 Öfen machen. Der Bäcker läuft die ganze Nacht vor den Öfen hin und her und holt auch ab und zu mal einen "Stikken" (mehrere Etagen mit Bleche) heraus oder schiebt sie hinein. Der mir am ehesten nachvollziehbare Vorschlag und auch meine Idee wäre wohl das angreifen der Lötpunkte und dann eine seperate Auswertung der 7 Segmente. Nur davor grault es mich natürlich jede der, nicht gerade kleinen Platinen, auszubauen und eine mehrköpfige Hydra anzulöten. Aber immer noch besser wie eine Steuerung zu basteln, wo wohlmöglich jede Haftung bei einem Gasschaden etc. erlischt, weil man ja selbst eingegriffen hat.


----------



## TommyG (29 März 2007)

Was hälst Du

von der Auswertung/ dem Abgriff über LDR'S/ Fotodioden?

Die kannst du in der Werkstatt dann wunderbar zusammenbauen, Deine Hydra wär dann ein 4adrig abgeschirmtes Kabel und nen kleines Kästchen. Den Senso, also die drei Fotoelmente, werden dann auf die LED's geklebt, du machst keinen Eingriff und hast die Signal dann an den Schaltungsausgängen liegen. Über Optos kannst du die sogar galvanisch trennen..

Conrad hat sowas mal für ne Handy Fernschaltung gebaut...

Greetz


----------



## Deep Blue (29 März 2007)

TommyG schrieb:


> Was hälst Du
> 
> von der Auswertung/ dem Abgriff über LDR'S/ Fotodioden?
> 
> ...


 
Hallo TommyG,

hört sich vielversprechend an. Kannst Du mir da etwas mehr zu schreiben?


----------



## zotos (29 März 2007)

TommyG schrieb:


> Was hälst Du
> 
> von der Auswertung/ dem Abgriff über LDR'S/ Fotodioden?
> 
> ...



Wie sieht die Auswertung davon aus?

Schick mal bitte LINKS


----------



## Maestro (29 März 2007)

@TommyG

hm... Veto.

im Allgemeinen werden die Segmente einer solchen Anzeige gemultiplext, d.h. zeitlich nacheinander angesteuert. Das könnte zu interessanten Reaktionen in der SPS führen...


----------



## Werner54 (29 März 2007)

*genau hinschauen*

Hallo, sind es wirklich 7 Segmente oder eine gemultiplexte Matrix...

Da lohnt sichs wirklich, mal ganz genau hinzuschauen.


----------



## zotos (29 März 2007)

Werner54 schrieb:


> Hallo, sind es wirklich 7 Segmente oder eine gemultiplexte Matrix...
> 
> Da lohnt sichs wirklich, mal ganz genau hinzuschauen.



Auch 7 Segmentanzeigen werden oft gemultiplext.


----------



## Werner54 (29 März 2007)

*Nicht nur schauen, auch messen.*

Hallo,

Bei 12 Öfen mal 3 Ziffern lohnt sich die Konstruktion einer Musterlösung. Dazu gehört auch die Klärung grundsätzlicher Fragen (z.B. gemultiplext oder nicht). Im übrigen finde ich die Idee mit den aufgesetzten Fotoelementen einen Versuch wert.


----------



## argv_user (29 März 2007)

Deep Blue schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, für eine Datenbankabfrage brauche ich von einem WP Unitherm Ofen (Bäckerei) seine Backprogrammnummer. Diese wird auf einer Platine über 3 LED Sockel dem Bediener dargestellt.



Als Alternative zu  aufgesetzten Fotoelementen vielleicht so:

Falls die LED-Klötzchen gesockelt sind, kannst Du
einen weiteren Sockel einfach dazwischen stecken.
Voraussetzung ist natürlich, dass noch Platz ist.
An diesen Sockel (gedrehte Fassungen) lötest Du
ein Flachbandkabel und führst es über eine geeignete 
Schaltung (Integrator) auf die Eingänge
eines Mikrorechners. Der Integrator hat den Vorteil,
dass es egal ist ob Multiplex oder nicht.


----------



## TommyG (4 April 2007)

Sorry,

das ist man mal nen paar Tage außer Haus, und schon wird in dem Forum sooooviel Gutes geschrieben...

Finde die Schaltung leider beim conrad nicht mehr. Die ELV mach das dann über die 2,4GHz der Handyantenne. 

Die Schaltung war so was wie ne Lichtschranke, zum Abgreifen wären dementsprechend nur statische LED's geeignet, zum Auslesen von 7- Segmentanzeigen müste man dann schon was mit SMD- Technik machen, für 'mal eben' zu aufwendig. 

die Schaltung mit den Sensoren könnte über nen Schmitt- Trigger arbeiten, der wiederun die LED's in nem Opto- Koppler ansteuert. deren Ausgänge könnten dann potentialgetrennt die Eingänge einer SPS versorgen.

Leider habe ich keine Schaltung parat, wenn interessant ist, vllt. gibt ja hier auch Elektronik und Platinenfreaks im Board, oder?

Greetz
TommyG


----------

